

Apart from contacts and files, what other kind of data is worth synchronizing? - sgarbi

I believe there is value in syncronization.<p>Do you see any particular unexplored field where we still lack such a treat?
======
andrew_gardener
development environments? Though it might fall into file sync, its non trivial
at the moment

~~~
swanson
You can see plenty of examples of this on GitHub, where people post their
dotfiles as a repo, so that you can clone the repo on a new machine and your
shell/editor/OS will be configured how you like it.

------
andrewcooke
passwords

